# 6 ft level



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have a fatmax 72" which works great. though i dont have to worry about it taking abuse. its strictly for hanging doors

i have a 48" fatmax, and a 48" fm extreme, along with a 24" fm extreme.. before i boiught my fme last spring i had a empire for all of 6 months.. idiot on the crew kicked d it off the 4th level of staging doing a shiplap siding job and it bent up like an accordion.. the genius kept setting it on the staging deck which was compltely in the way.... since then no one but me uses my levels on staging

im debating spending the extra coin on some stabila's next time though


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i have a fatmax 72" which works great. though i dont have to worry about it taking abuse. its strictly for hanging doors
> 
> i have a 48" fatmax, and a 48" fm extreme, along with a 24" fm extreme.. before i boiught my fme last spring i had a empire for all of 6 months.. idiot on the crew kicked d it off the 4th level of staging doing a shiplap siding job and it bent up like an accordion.. the genius kept setting it on the staging deck which was compltely in the way.... since then no one but me uses my levels on staging
> 
> im debating spending the extra coin on some stabila's next time though


I think at this point, I'm leaning between a Fatmax or Johnson and the Stabila. Ideally, I'll probably do both and keep the Stabila close at hand (mine) and only for interior work and cabinet sets.

Where in NS are you?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Stabila.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> Stabila.


What he said:thumbsup:


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I like my stabilas painted green. Same warranty 30% less $


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

If you have a good crew stabila for them. If bulls they get the depot..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like me some Stabila's


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have 3 of the 7to12' extension stabilas. Best level there is. I couldnt see forkin out big $ for a 4'evel as i rarely use one for anything that needs to be dead on. The plate level is the one that needs to be perfect. If your going to get an adjustable vial the levelution levels are good. There a quality level like stabila.


----------



## Jaxwerx (Nov 21, 2011)

Have any of you guys that have been using stabilas for a long time that the bubbles have become smaller over the years?
My 15 year old levels had bubbles that span from line to line. The modern version does not, it leaves too much margin for my liking. 
Too often I notice guys with the newer levels being happy with anywhere between the lines being "good enough" instead of centering the bubble with an equal gap on either side.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I always try to center the bubble:thumbsup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> I have 3 of the 7to12' extension stabilas. Best level there is. I couldnt see forkin out big $ for a 4'evel as i rarely use one for anything that needs to be dead on. The plate level is the one that needs to be perfect. If your going to get an adjustable vial the levelution levels are good. There a quality level like stabila.


3 of the 7to12' stabilas? I only have one and if I remember correctly it set me back somewhere around $300. This level is more closely guarded than my children were when they were little


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Jaxwerx said:


> Have any of you guys that have been using stabilas for a long time that the bubbles have become smaller over the years?
> My 15 year old levels had bubbles that span from line to line. The modern version does not, it leaves too much margin for my liking.
> Too often I notice guys with the newer levels being happy with anywhere between the lines being "good enough" instead of centering the bubble with an equal gap on either side.


I think the worst thing that can be done to any level is to leave it in direct sunlight for extended periods of time. I have noticed the bubbles changing in size, but it's directly related to temperature. I suppose it's possible for pressure to build within the vial and some fluid to be lost to a failed seal, but I've not actually seen it happen.


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

Stabila for me as well, but I gotta say I bought a 4' sands level about 5 years ago and it is still perfect. You don't save much if any money with the sands.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> 3 of the 7to12' stabilas? I only have one and if I remember correctly it set me back somewhere around $300. This level is more closely guarded than my children were when they were little


Yep 3
One is in pretty rough shape since my brother left the tailgate down and drove off with it in the back of the truck, I found it in the middle of the road. He paid for half of the new one.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Stabilas are the best.

It used to be the contest between Stabila and Levelution levels. Levelution was bought out and shelved.

There's also Crick, but I don't trust wood levels.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

WildWill said:


> Stabilas are the best.
> 
> It used to be the contest between Stabila and Levelution levels. Levelution was bought out and shelved.
> 
> There's also Crick, but I don't trust wood levels.


I wondered why you don't see levelution any more. There good levels, I just like the convenience of an extension level for framing.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Stabila for my buck*

Stabila is fantasitic. I bought a set and love them. Just tell your employees don't use them as a pry bar. (No warranties if bent). 

After I bought my 4' crick i realized that you have to put raw linseed oil on it regularly. Too much work.

I think the folks at Stabila have it down to a fine science. Get the magnetic ones too.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> I wondered why you don't see levelution any more. There good levels, I just like the convenience of an extension level for framing.


Because Irwin bought them out specifically to put them out of business. 

I have a full Levelution kit in addition to a bunch of Stabilas & it's become a prized tool. No one but me is allowed near it.


----------



## Birch (Jul 20, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> I wondered why you don't see levelution any more. There good levels, I just like the convenience of an extension level for framing.


 

“Are you a level headed fellow?” :whistling


Does anyone remember the heavy old Red and Silver cast metal Sands levels with the words “Tell the Truth” embossed in the brace webbing separating the rails? Those were pretty good.


I use extension levels for plumbing walls, (6’-14’). I check every “T” and corner as I walk by to find the errors that need immediate attention too. I will choose plumb windows over plumb corners if they all read the same but are slightly different than the corners. With Framing, rarely does everything read precisely the same.


When using green bottom plates and white tops it can be fun getting everything plumb since the widths of the materials is rarely equal. On exterior walls the level should be read from the interior plate line of the walls since that is where the lines where popped.


I check the level every time I pull it out. I have rarely found a level to be unusable. (If it can be adjusted, then why not?) I had an old wooden Stanley 4 footer that had both ends and all 4 brass corners removed and nicely rounded-off, the glass was gone and the factory bubble lines were gone. If a :blink: customer had a question about plumb or level . . . “Reads good with this.” I’d hold it up to something I knew read perfect and use my sharpie to insert new plumb/level lines on the bubbles. “See, it reads perfect.” :clap:


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

I have the 4' Sand's. Heavy but damn good level.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have one as well, good for doing concrete work. Doubles as a screed.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninjaframer said:


> Doubles as a screed.


Not with my 6' level you don't. :laughing:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

krist said:


> I have the 4' Sand's. Heavy but damn good level.


I was doing some digging a few years ago and dug one up that'd been buried for who knows how long. Washed it off and it's still in good shape and reads true.


----------



## sheetrock_22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stabila, always trust never adjust!! Their magnetic levels work well for me.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

What model number Stabila are you guys using. I've been looking online and there seems to be Quite a few models. I'm more specifically looking to buy a 6' level. My trublu got dropped a few times and I'm ready to upgrade


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I have all stabila levels except the 6 footer. I bought an empire 6 footer 7 ago years and have found no reason to upgrade yet. Dont use the 6 footer much anyways. The laser level has pretty much replaced my levels.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just checked my Blues and they are still true! Although that leaves no real good excuse to upgrade to Stabila.


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

OK, OK, OK. So I'm looking at the Stabila. Now to decide which one....
6 foot, 6 foot magnetic, jammer set..... :confused1:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Hmbldr said:


> OK, OK, OK. So I'm looking at the Stabila. Now to decide which one....
> 6 foot, 6 foot magnetic, jammer set..... :confused1:


jamber set.

as well as a 2', 4', a torpedo, and the 7-12 foot plate level... :thumbup:


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

ISM37 said:


> one word for levels with me. stabila. all i've used since 1989. never failed me.
> like the old saying goes. if it aint broke. dont fix it. so we stay with stabila!


I have every stabila from the torpedo up to the 6' and the 8' framer. I have used them for everything from framing to fine cabinet install. They are worth the money but I will never let them out of my sight. Much like my Festool tools - they are only accessible to my trusted foreman. No one else ever gets to use them. I have actually worked out deals with employees to buy them things like stabila and Festool and I will pay 25% and deduct the other 75% from their pay over a few months. It puts the quality tools in my guys hands and teaches them a level of respect for equipment. It is not uncommon to see 15 stabila levels on one of my job sites. 

I have returned more empire blue levels then I can remember and the Stanley that lasted more then a month either


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

So the original premise was to replace my bent 6' level. Looking at the options and the range of Stabilas, I also looked into the jamber set and magnetic jamber set. Had several conversations with my lumber yard store manager. Jamber gets me 2 length uses. While I haven't had a lot of need for magenetic, some commercial steel stud and steel jamb work is on the horizon. Retail cost for jamber, magnet jamber is $240/260 respectively. Amazon is about 210 for magnetic which is where I've been leaning.

In fact, I started my commercial demo yesterday. Today I was in my lumber yard store, looking to make sure the 32" in the set was also magnetic. It is. My salesman hands me a slightly dusty 78" magnetic and says " Do you see anything wrong with this?" I checked it for plumb, level, straightness. All good. I asked him what's wrong, thinking someone returned it with a complaint. He says nothing. It had arrived unwrapped with a couple of scuffs and was never able to sell it over a new shrunk wrapped one. It's been sitting in the stock room for quite a while. Wants to move it before it gets wrecked. Will let it go for $50. I ask if they sell the 32" magnetic separately. He leaves and comes back the match. $75 for the set. Done. :thumbsup: I am the proud new owner of a Stabila magentic jamber set. Will be cleaning them up tonight.

Thanks for all the insight.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great:clap: The way I see is you have about 140 bucks to spend on yourself:thumbup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a couple of "made in Israel" Husky levels from 5-6 years ago that have been beat and abused, but still read true. However, apparently the newer China made versions aren't so good. 

All my other levels are Stabila, and that's the only level I'd buy today. 

I have:
Husky torpedo, digital torpedo, 2', 4'
Stabila 4' digital, 6', 7-12' plate level 

Oh yea, and that's a great deal on the Jammer set. Lumber store clearance sales are great, I recently got 2 dewalt 18v nano batteries for $40 a piece, and a Bigfoot Headcutter plate for $20 because a bolt fell out (Bigfoot is sending me a replacement).


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Stabila.

Empire is good also, old man has had one for 10 years.


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Great:clap: The way I see is you have about 140 bucks to spend on yourself:thumbup:


yeah, now I'm thinking about getting a stabila case for my new set


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

i like Sola levels. They come from the same factory that use to make the yellow johnson levels what were made in austria.

And of corse stabila! i have all the 120th anniversery black stabila levels.


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

Enjoying my Stabilas... Set a 10' island cabinet last week. Now, framing steel stud office. Really like the magnetics.

So, we store them on the sttel stud work when we aren't using them. I walked by and noticed the 32". One plumb vial perfect. The other, way off. How is that? Checking it out, the whole vial housing (white plastic thing) was loose, floating around inside the box frame.

Brought it to my lumber salesman. He is getting me a new one. So, my $25, scuffed from the storage room, stabila level will be a brand new one.

And the old one will be destroyed! I understand why, but such a shame. Epoxying the loose vial in proper place would work perfect. Oh well.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmbldr said:


> Epoxying the loose vial in proper place would work perfect. Oh well.


I wouldnt say perfect... But "good enough":laughing:

I agree that the stabila magnetics are amazing.


----------

